# My Pride and Joy



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

I made this for my great niece for Christmas. I've never received such a big hug in all my life!


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Just wait. When SHE heads for the altar, you can make HER the SAME ONE!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

All those beads!! Beautiful. 

Robin


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Awww, I know she loves it. My favorite gift as a child was a bride doll. Really beautiful work.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. I am sure that your great niece was thrilled with something so beautiful.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

That is stunning ...no wonder she is thrilled ..I would love it too xx


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

It is stunning.


----------



## celtic (Jul 24, 2012)

:thumbup: Fantastic, You have put a lot of Hours and Love into Creating the lovely Bride.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful! That looks like it took a long time to do.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow! What a pretty dress; I would like to wear that for my wedding :thumbup:


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful!!! 
Looks like someone has an heirloom! I'm sure she will treasure this work.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

What a beautiful dress. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

OH WOW!!! What a beautiful job. Is that a paradise pattern? I have made a few of theirs and have enjoyed watching that ball of string become a gorgeous piece that I am very proud to display. Again, be proud of your awesome project!!!!!


----------



## llbonneau (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful job, with such love and talent.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

It's breathtakingly beautiful! Wow!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Stunning. I bet you got brownie points to kingdom come and back


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

Worthy of the Smithsonian!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Outstanding! She's a heirloom in the making.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful wow


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful! Wish I was a young girl again. Thank you so much for posting the pics.
Happy New Year,
Hannet


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

She is lovely


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!!! That is magnificent!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

wow - no wonder she hugged you- what a beautiful dress! 
better get started on the real one- it is going to take you that long! :-D Thanks for sharing this- it is absolutely stunning!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm not surprised you got a big hug. This is better than anything you could have bought for her - and she knows it!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

absolutely beautiful great work


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your work is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What a gorgeous treasure this is!! It deserved the biggest hug ever!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

wow beautiful work well done xxx


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I can't even imagine all the work that went into this work of art!

Gorgeous.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW...She is fabulous...what a lucky little girl....xxx


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Just wait. When SHE heads for the altar, you can make HER the SAME ONE!


Lol. It's very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, that is breath taking. She is one lucky girl to have you for a great aunt!


----------



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes it is. I love making their patterns into little works of art.


----------



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your wonderful compliments. Working on her birthday gift. I will post pictures when it's finished.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> Wow, that is breath taking. She is one lucky girl to have you for a great aunt!


OMG-yes, yes

simply ................. A M A Z I N G !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

This is such a masterpiece; congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow!!!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Just a stunning project. I love all the beads that sparkle on the dress. Your work is awesome.

Thank you for sharing.

sandyj1942


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I want it, I want it, do you live in australia

Di


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

That is absolutely BREATHTAKING. 
What a wonderful keepsake. 
Well done. 
You have spent many loving hours on your bride and I hope your niece will appreciate it and hopefully find a glass case to keep it in so that it will preserve it to keep in the family.


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG!!! This is incredible. How long did it take you. Your niece should give you hugs forever for that.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

The outfit is truly amazing and so beautiful.


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

JUST BEAUTIFUL no wonder you got a big hug


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is stunning, I'm not surprised she loved it.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

How wonderful


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow that is truly stunning and you deserve the biggest hug ever for taking the time to do it &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Brilingra (Jul 7, 2012)

Priceless!!!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

Wynterwytch said:


> I made this for my great niece for Christmas. I've never received such a big hug in all my life!


very nice work


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Stunning work!!!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wowwwwwwwwww absolutely magnificent,brillant work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

OMG what beautiful work.


----------



## henige (Nov 2, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Stunning! She needs a glass dustproof display box to keep her pristine. Imagine a bride in that outfit! Magnificent!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

JessMarsh said:


> That is stunning ...no wonder she is thrilled ..I would love it too xx


I agree, it's incredible


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Ooooooh - that takes my breath away!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

That's stunnning! I'm awed by your artistry (and envious of your great eyesight).


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

No wonder you got a big hug, that is stunning! You've done fabulous, intricate work on that dress.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Gosh! That is beautiful and must have taken a lot of time. I don't have your patience.


----------



## OuroPreto (Jun 28, 2013)

My reaction was also "wow" - it is beautiful!


----------



## dei123 (Dec 15, 2013)

This is beautiful, how long did it take you to make?


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

This is so beautiful! You've created an heirloom that will be passed down for generations to come.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my! That must have taken a very long time to complete. Beautiful.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

How stunning ..


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't say how it is beautiful.
How old is your niece?


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

wow


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Could you please post where we can get this pattern?


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow!!! A labor of Love!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a masterpiece!!!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous. So much love in every stitch.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I have never seen such delicate, beautiful work! Your great niece will think of you every time she looks at it! WOW


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful work,


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. That's incredible. What an heirloom for sure! Nice job.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

DITTO...DITTO...DITTO!!! What a beautiful job!!! HUGS..GG


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is truly lovely !! What a work of love.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning! You have magic fingers!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

WOW and double WOW....fabulous!


----------



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

dei123 said:


> This is beautiful, how long did it take you to make?


It took about 4 months of working on it every evening after work, but the look on her face was worth every minute.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, of wow! It's wonderful!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> I can't say how it is beautiful.
> How old is your niece?


She's 7 years old. She keeps in on a special shelf and tells her little friends they are welcome to look at it but it's not to play with. Pretty smart for a 7 year old...lol.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

How beautiful. What work, you are so talented.


----------



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

Patforster said:


> Could you please post where we can get this pattern?


This is a Paradise Dolls pattern and here is the link to their site. http://www.paradisedolls.com/


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Such lovely work.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wynterwytch said:


> She's 7 years old. She keeps in on a special shelf and tells her little friends they are welcome to look at it but it's not to play with. Pretty smart for a 7 year old...lol.


She certainly is!
The doll is something to be treasured.

I'm looking forward to seeing that birthday present!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Incredible work. How long did it take you.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow! you outdid yourself!!!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!! Your great niece is a very lucky girl.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That is magnificent. Lucky niece.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Wynterwytch said:


> I made this for my great niece for Christmas. I've never received such a big hug in all my life!


Exquisite!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

OMG - that is gorgeous


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Amazing, stunning, beautifully done, I'm just lost for words :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

a Work of Art just stunning!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

OMG. That is gorgeous!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! She will hang onto that forever! Shoot, I am no longer much into dolls, or knick knacks or displaying things...but even I would have that on display in my house! Beautiful!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

So beautiful! Words just fail me.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

WOW just beautiful I remember having a bride doll not as nice as your DGN's Just love all the work you put into in


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW!!that's amazing all the work you've put into it, it's stunning.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

There are just no words !!
How long did it take ?


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow!! That's amazing!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I'd give you a big hug too!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! That's exquisite!


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

That is stunning! You did a wonderful job


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! Any little girl would _love this! Hey, I would too...!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Georgious !


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

This is the most beautiful doll that I have ever seen. The beading on the dress is so beautiful . This bride doll rivals the bride doll of Jacqueline Kennedy.

Peace


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## shanbeth (Sep 28, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful..


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I would have been just as thrilled as your niece....and I'm 66 years old!!!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful! That truly is a work of LOVE!


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

That a work of art. I think you made her day.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## jacf (May 18, 2012)

That is exquisite. Hope you enter that into a local fair.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I would hug you too! How beautiful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Breathtaking! Absolutely Stunning!
Sure to be a heirloom.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

what an amazing, beautiful gift....glad you got a big hug for it, you certainly deserved it!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Words fail me! That is beyond beautiful.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful treasure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

I know it's been said, several times, but all I can say is, "Wow"!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

You have managed to absolutely blow me away. STUNNING!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! That is one gorgeous dress and veil! Stunning work!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Exquisite!!!!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Great work and very pretty. No wonder you received the hug :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Breathtaking! A true treasure and heirloom. Glad that your greatniece appreciated it. well done, indeed. Bravo!


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

I am speechless. I don't recall seeing anything so beautifully beaded. You are a true artist. And what a beautiful gift.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

I made my daughters wedding dress it had a Cathedral train and was totally beaded.

I can understand your meticulous bead work and dedication. 

Even though this is a much lesser scale (doll) all I can say is WOW - this is beautiful and has the potential to turn into a family heirloom.


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

Omigosh!!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful.you deserved a big hug.


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow lovely


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, what a creation. You must be very proud...I know I would be


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. How do you even start something like that. Just beautiful


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

my - oh - my....Even I could give you a big hug for making something so beautiful. You must have the patience of Job!!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

that is absolutely breathtaking


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

OMG! It is beyond STUNNING! How long did it take you to make it? It must have been incredibly difficult to make, right?! That belongs under glass.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, incredible work!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I would give you a big hug if you made it for me! No kidding, it's beautiful!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fantastic


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Absolutely, positively beautiful'


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Kiwiflynn said:


> Beautiful! That looks like it took a long time to do.


I agree and admire your patience for completing this! I had a bride doll as a child and loved playing with it. My mother salvaged it and used it for a center piece at my reception!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

wow your bride doll is wow I just can't put it into words


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

That is absolutely spectacular, it no wonder she loved it. I cannot imagine how long it took to make it is so delicate and so many beads.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely out of this world! Gorgeous! Wow!!!! ;0)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am awestruck! You did a beautiful job on it. She will treasure it all her life. And the memories it made also.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Spectacular! !


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow,So beautiful.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Gorgeous! Stunning! It is one of the most beautiful dresses I've seen!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Exquisite beyond words.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Truly, truly awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Happy New Year! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Exquisite! what an amazing accomplishment.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

and boy honey did you ever deserve that big hug!


Wynterwytch said:


> I made this for my great niece for Christmas. I've never received such a big hug in all my life!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous.... and she's going to want u to duplicate it for her wedding.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutally beautifull :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Stunning. Thanks for sharing photo of your beautiful work.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! beautiful dress!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I hope she is too old to play with it. Except very gently. It's been said before but...WOW!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

beautiful, you should be very proud


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Wynterwytch said:


> I made this for my great niece for Christmas. I've never received such a big hug in all my life!


I have never seen something that beautiful.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

This is the most gorgeous doll's outfit I've ever seen!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Gorgeous! Did you do all the beading? lucky recipient!


----------



## craftsy (Jan 1, 2014)

Absolutely fabulous!! That is a keepsake if ever I saw one. You must have not have any ribs left!


----------



## craftsy (Jan 1, 2014)

Absolutely fabulous!! That is a keepsake if ever I saw one. You must have not have any ribs left!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

It is absolutely beautiful, one lucky little girl.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW!!!! How beautiful/ how long did it take? Is it knitted or crocheted?


----------



## Ethelb (Mar 5, 2012)

I have taken prints to show your beautiful work to my friends at our craft group. Your work is magnificent. Thank you Joan from down under


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Incredible! Wow!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

That is breathtakingly beautiful! Did you do all those beads one at a time by hand????? Talk about patience and fortitude!!! You did a great job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

It must take you months to add beads and stars . what is the name of the doll paradise got too many. 

You done a great job and very neat job , how long is this 18/22 , beautiful work and must be very costly.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I would hug you too...a whole bunch of times! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

lsatkow said:


> Gorgeous! Did you do all the beading? lucky recipient!


Every single bead and every single sequin!


----------



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

alwilda said:


> WOW!!!! How beautiful/ how long did it take? Is it knitted or crocheted?


It took about 4 months and is crocheted.


----------



## Rob's Sally (Jun 25, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wowwy, wow, wow!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechless!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW!!!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW!!! That is stunning, what a marvelous job, it takes your breath away, I am not surprised you got a great big hug. It is truly a Masterpiece. Well done.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I have never seen such a beautiful doll in my life!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Absolutely mind boggling the work the craftsmanship and the labor of love. Exquisite!!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

That would be anyone's pride and joy! How intricate and beautiful! You deserved the world's biggest hug!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG! That's a masterpiece!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

She is gorgeous. Definitely would be my pride and joy too. Prettiest I think I have ever seen. Truly.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## pattiknitter (Feb 26, 2011)

So beautiful!! You are one talented lady!! Please post the next one that you finish, can hardly wait to see it too!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

She is absolutely astounding! You are an artist. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

that is the most stunning piece of work How long did it take you to do it? It is absoulutely beautiful


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Amazing, great job


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Wooooooooooooowwww.....I do not know what to say else.
I'm speechless .
It is so very very very very beautiful!!! :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Too beautiful for words.


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Very intricate work - AWESOME job! You should be very proud of your work!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning ! I bet she was thrilled with such a stunning gift. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

That is stunning you deserved your big hug


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is so stunning just love the outfit!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is the most beautiful work of art I have seen--yes art--lovely!!!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing and you deserved that hug.


----------



## Sowow04 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow ! Just beautiful!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

The pattern comes with beads etc or only instructions . From where we can buy .


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

breathtaking!!!!!! You are amazing!!!!!


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Wynterwytch said:


> I made this for my great niece for Christmas. I've never received such a big hug in all my life!


Wow is all I can say..


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Wynterwytch said:


> I made this for my great niece for Christmas. I've never received such a big hug in all my life!


No wonder it's gorgeous.

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Pam


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gee I would love to get these as a child too. My Nana would make me things for my Barbie doll. Nothing as beautiful as this though. Such a lucky little girl.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Wynterwytch said:


> I made this for my great niece for Christmas. I've never received such a big hug in all my life!


that is totally awesome- what talent & patience you have ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!!! Stunning!!!!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous .Made with love and patience. Will be treasured for a long time .


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Stunning. I bow to your superior skills!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!
No wonder that hug was so big!!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I can see why!!!! So gorgeous!!!! Oh, My!!!


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh! If I were there I'd hug you too! Absolutely beautiful!!! Great job auntie!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I think that's just about the most gorgeous bride ever - - no wonder you received such a gigantic hug. Beautiful, beautiful!!


Wynterwytch said:


> I made this for my great niece for Christmas. I've never received such a big hug in all my life!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Stunning. Great job.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

What a beautiful piece of love that went into the making of this bridal doll. No wonder your niece gave you such a big hug as no one can ever duplicate all the time and love it took to make it for her. Beautiful job of something that is irresplaceable.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I can see why, it beautiful!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

These kits still available or discontinued.


----------



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

Last time I was on their site they had some kits available for certain dolls. I did mine with my own stash. Couldn't afford the kit.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks . I was looking and cant find so thought better ask .You are talented done without kit.


----------



## Sharny62 (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow!!! Just beautiful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beyond gorgeous! Everything about it...especially all those beads. You are very talented..thanks for sharing!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW!!! THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Whoa!!! That is stunning!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Fabulous job! Wow, I know that took some time to complete.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

well my goodness i have never seen such beauty....awesome work you do!


----------



## dei123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful you should be very proud of your work


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Sure brings back memories. Beautiful


----------

